# شركة أوراكل تطلق الإصدارة Primavera P6 R8.1



## محمد مطر (15 مايو 2011)

أطلقت شركة أوراكل إصدارتها الجديدة P6 R8.1 من برنامج إدارة المشروعات الشهير في الحادي عشر من شهر أيار الحالي....

للتحميل ادخل على الرابط التالي: وسجل بأي اسم مستخدم وأي بريد وأي اسم شركة وأي دولة....

ثم اختر حزمة برامج Primavera وحمل ما تشاء من الإصدارات الجديدة...

https://edelivery.oracle.com



تحياتي للجميع...


----------



## محمد مطر (15 مايو 2011)

في هذه الإصدارة عادت قائمة Admin للظهور من جديد، وهذا ما افتقدناه في الإصدارة P6R8 السابقة....
صورة من داخل البرنامج


----------



## magnum1272003 (15 مايو 2011)

الموضوع رائع جدا يا باش مهندس وخطوة جيدة ونتمنى دائما الجديد


----------



## محمد مطر (16 مايو 2011)

في المرفقات رابط التحميل....

تحياتي للجيمع


----------



## boushy (16 مايو 2011)

*الموضوع رائع جدا يا باش مهندس 
*​


----------



## Nsync (18 مايو 2011)

هو يا هندسة النسخة ديه مدتها أد إيه وتنتهى؟


----------



## محمد مطر (18 مايو 2011)

النسخة كاملة أخي الكريم....


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (18 مايو 2011)

السؤال هو ،هل النسخة مجانية هكذا أم محدد لها مدة وبعدها لازم تنشيط غير مجاني ؟، وإذا كانت فعلا مجانية ، فلماذا؟؟؟؟
سؤال منطقي


----------



## محمد مطر (18 مايو 2011)

أخي الكريم النسخة ليست مجانية....
وماذا تفعل كلمة المرورو التي أدخلناها (Prima123Vera)

تحياتي


----------



## Nsync (18 مايو 2011)

يعنى إيه الفرق يا هندسة لأنى مش فاهم فين الإختلاف بين النسخة ديه والنسخة المدفوعة الأجر


----------



## محمد مطر (18 مايو 2011)

والله يا هندسة الفرق بينهما كالفرق بين نسخة ويندوز المدفوع ثمنها وبين نسخة ويندوز التي تعمل بالكراك...


----------



## Nsync (18 مايو 2011)

محمد مطر قال:


> والله يا هندسة الفرق بينهما كالفرق بين نسخة ويندوز المدفوع ثمنها وبين نسخة ويندوز التي تعمل بالكراك...



يا هندسة لما سألتك من شوية قولتلك النسخة ديه مدتها أد إيه وتنتهى؟ رديت عليا وقولتلى النسخة كاملة
وعشان كده سألتك طالما كاملة يبقى إيه الفرق بينها وبين النسخة المدفوعة لو هى كاملة

فمعنى كده إن النسخة ديه متحددة بوقت معين أو بصلاحيات معينة


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (18 مايو 2011)

الف الف شكر يا هندسة


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (18 مايو 2011)

nsync قال:


> يا هندسة لما سألتك من شوية قولتلك النسخة ديه مدتها أد إيه وتنتهى؟ رديت عليا وقولتلى النسخة كاملة
> وعشان كده سألتك طالما كاملة يبقى إيه الفرق بينها وبين النسخة المدفوعة لو هى كاملة
> 
> فمعنى كده إن النسخة ديه متحددة بوقت معين أو بصلاحيات معينة



يا هندسة هوا زى ما المهندس محمد مطر قالك الفرق زى بين الويندوز الاصلى والويندوز ال بكراك 
وبعدين يشكر على النسخة والمشاركة الجميلة دى


----------



## sahoocom (18 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذه المساهمة المهمة للجميع .


----------



## Nsync (19 مايو 2011)

م هيثم المنسى قال:


> يا هندسة هوا زى ما المهندس محمد مطر قالك الفرق زى بين الويندوز الاصلى والويندوز ال بكراك
> وبعدين يشكر على النسخة والمشاركة الجميلة دى



هندسة
المهندس محمد مطر يشكر طبعا على البرنامج وماحدش يقدر يتكلم فى كده
لكن أنا بستفسر عن جزئية معينة وده مش عيب


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (22 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك يا باشمهندس


----------



## محمد مطر (22 مايو 2011)

م/ محمد البغدادي قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك يا باشمهندس



على الرحب والسعة أخي الكريم


----------



## قلب الأحبة (23 مايو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاك الله كل خير مهندس محمد مطر على المشاركة الرائعة

بس معلش من تاني 

هو يعني إيه أصلا الفرق بين نسخة الويندوز الأصلية واللي بكراك 

كثير منا شغال بالنسخ المنتشرة على النت 

وده معناه إنها كلها نسخ بالكراك صح ولا ؟؟؟

وساعتها بقى عايز أفهم إيه الفرق بين النسخة بالكاملة والغير كاملة

هل هي فرق في شغل المحترفين فقط أم لا ؟؟؟


وجزاكم الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الجبار


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*​


----------



## محمد مطر (23 مايو 2011)

الأخ الكريم أهلاً بك
كان قصدي أن أوضح أن ليس هناك أي فرق بين النسخة الأصلية وتلك التي تعمل بالكراك.....
فكلاً منهما يعملان بكل كفاءة، ويؤديان الملطلوب، وهذا هو المهم....

للعلم: سعر نسخة البرنامج إذا أحب أحد أن يشتريها هو تقريباً 2800 دولار أمريكي، لتعمل على حاسوب واحد...


----------



## احمد المتولى عبد (25 مايو 2011)

شكرا يا هندسه وياريت تعطينا رابط لتحمبل البرنامج بسهوله


----------



## محمد مطر (26 مايو 2011)

أخي الكريم راجع الرابط التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t265691.html#post2203999


----------



## ابوعلي العلاقي (27 مايو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## eng-midoo (2 يونيو 2011)

*النسخ بالكراك والنسخ الاصليه*

طبعا جزاك الله كل خير على المشاركه الفعاله ولكني احب ان اوضح ان الفارق بين النسخ الاصليه والنسخ بالكراك هو الخلل الذي يصدر احياننا من النسخ الغير اصليه واعتقد ان من يمارس العمل على برنامج البريمافيرا باستمرار سيعلم ماذا اعني بالخلل ، فكثيرا من الاحيان تجد ان كل المشاريع قد مسحت من الداتابيز او احياننا تجد خللا فى التواريخ او الفلوتات بالسالب يعني من الاخر النسخ المضروبه بتخرف احياننا وشكرا


----------



## no13 (20 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع ...


----------



## mustafasas (23 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز


----------



## eng_m.saleh (18 يناير 2014)

ماشاء الله
مشكووووووور


----------

